# Smok Micro One Starter Kit R80



## Random-Hero (4/4/16)

Looking for the kit. But see some places are out of stock.

Anyone have them?


----------



## Mari (4/4/16)

'We stock them @ E-Cig Inn for only R1230.00.
Where are you residing?


----------



## Random-Hero (4/4/16)

Mari said:


> 'We stock them @ E-Cig Inn for only R1230.00.
> Where are you residing?


I am in PTA East


----------



## Mari (4/4/16)

Random-Hero said:


> I am in PTA East


I can load it on the online shop for you if you would like to order it as it is part of the local shop inventory?
There is shipping that needs to be added but if you prefer to use your own courier you are welcome?


----------



## Random-Hero (4/4/16)

Mari said:


> I can load it on the online shop for you if you would like to order it as it is part of the local shop inventory?
> There is shipping that needs to be added but if you prefer to use your own courier you are welcome?


Will check If I can get one close by so I can pick up. 

I will definitely let you know if I do not come right then we can place the order. What are the shipping cost avg?


----------



## Mari (4/4/16)

Random-Hero said:


> Will check If I can get one close by so I can pick up.
> 
> I will definitely let you know if I do not come right then we can place the order. What are the shipping cost avg?


It ranges from R120.00 - R180.00 depending on the size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

